# Getting hash from pipes...



## BagSeed (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it possible to get hash from the inside of my pipe? Like can i boil it in iso alcohol and let it evaporate and use whats left behind? Will there be anything left behind or is it too little of hash to do anything? I just thought it would be cool to do if you are going to clean it anyways...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2008)

*That is not Hash you will be getting out of your pipe but resin.   You don't boil it in alcohol but just let it soak in a bowl of alcohol to get your pipe clean of the resin.  *


----------



## thc is good for me (Jul 9, 2008)

if you dont have anything to smoke get a paperclip and scrap all that black resin out and smoke it. Im sure most of you know this but for those of you that dont it works and you get high. Its not tasty and i dont smoke it but if you really want to get high and there is no MJ you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2008)

ugg resin havent touched that in years... i dont know about makin iso hash oil outta resin but i just made some outta mostly roaches, vaped bud, and some trim... turned out pretty good, im gonna try 10 grams of roaches next time see if tastes worst...


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 9, 2008)

So this will be resin but it will get me high? Any idea how much i can get out of my pipe if i let it get pretty nasty? Is it pretty potent stuff? Also, would it help if i soak it in water first to get the ash and stuff out then soak it in the alcohol after it dries since THC isn't water soluble?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 9, 2008)

I think I'm gonna barf...........:holysheep:
All resin is is the left over crap from smoking herb..mainly tar n crap.
Might get ya high...but i found it gives a short lasting headache buzz....grow more weed guys


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would stay away from resin havent done that since jr high...LOL  its very messy and will stain anything it touches.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 9, 2008)

i usta turn the water on, stick my finger under it for a second, stick my finger in the bowl to get the res a lil wet, then scrape around the bowl witha  knife or paperclip or whatever... itll scrape some off and some will just kinda stand up off the side... then blaze away. it will get you high as hell.. its not very smooth.. and as far as short high or giving a head ache.. im not sure.. the only times ive done this i was drunk as hell and wanted to smoke really bad... this is why i love growing.. when i run out of bud, i got hash.. when i run out of hash, i got more fresh bud.. its great


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

yo bleek do you subscripe to hondahookup.com????


----------



## Growdude (Jul 9, 2008)

One word,





















*Nasty!*


----------



## Abso (Jul 9, 2008)

It's nasty, but we've all been out of smoke from time to time...  

I just boil my pipes (yes you can boil glass too, but keep the glass in the pop from start to finish, the extreme temperature change WILL bust your glass!), collect the resin that floats so nicely, and get some kind of a plastic spoon or knife of such to scape any residue left over on the sides of the pot (you don't want to scratch up a good pot do you?  ).

Oh and this is not hash at all..  Its nasty leftovers (tars, etc) with some THC in it.  

Definitely will get you high, definitely tastes bad.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 9, 2008)

I have one word as well...


*Carcinogen*


----------



## massproducer (Jul 9, 2008)

I wouldn't smoke the stuff in my stem if you paid me too, Cannabis doesn't cause cancer but this stuff will.  Rember that Thc and most cannabinoids degrade with high temps, like in a pipe or stem or bowl, so if any THC were remaining it would be worthless.  If ya do get a buzz it is more then likely from the other chemicals.

If i had no smoke i would rather go without.  If you read anywhere it will tell you to never smoke the resin build up.  Treat yourself better or you will regret it in the long run.  Trust me your lungs will thank you a thousand times over.  Just my opinion


----------



## Bleek187 (Jul 10, 2008)

gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> yo bleek do you subscripe to hondahookup.com????


 

uh... no..  i drive Chevys homeboy.


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

As mass producer said, the THC is heavily diluted if not completely absent from resin. The pro/con ratio is in the con's favor, by quite a bit. Completely unhealthy, short lived high, completely not worth it IMO. Start growing, and it won't be necessary anymore anyway.


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 11, 2008)

oh sorry to hear that .......my bad


----------



## highguy69 (Jul 24, 2008)

i scraped the 1 gram bowl to my bong after smoking 3 ounces out of it through out the month and got 4.6 grams of resin just last month, crazy stuff.


----------

